# Cesar Millan?



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinking that maybe since Pit Bulls are one of Cesar's favorite dogs we could all send afew letters and ask him to help us out in saving this breed! The reason I though about this is because *SO* many people look up to him and respect his thought, opinions and what he has to say. What you all think?


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

He is helping out in saving the breed. His showing people what a Pitbull can be if its trained right. I know a guy who dosnt trust ABPT's. He watches Cesar's show and although he wont admit it, he is coming around and realising Pitty's are just normal dogs.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

No im not talking about just his shows, im talking about liek getting on CNN and teaching that Nancy Grace to stop being such a :curse: to people that love pits... Sorry it was just a thought! :woof:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck with it as it is a GREAT idea I dont believe he would take the time. He is a very rude man in person. One of my closes friends who is a dog behaviorist, met him and she said anything you give him advice on, he will tell you to shut up and that you know nothing. She has a BA is dog Behavior and teaches at schools for animals. she could walk in and become a Vet that easy but she loves training and working with dogs. He told her with all her knowledge (more then he has) to shut her mouth at a seminar in California. 

I really do not like the man and I think his show is a joke. I myself have trained many dogs for people that said "well Ceasar Millian wouldnt do that" 
His show is hurting the dog world more then helping 

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

GEISTHEXE can you explain what you mean that he is hurting the dog world. I watch his show and he's seems to be helping.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> Good luck with it as it is a GREAT idea I dont believe he would take the time. He is a very rude man in person. One of my closes friends who is a dog behaviorist, met him and she said anything you give him advice on, he will tell you to shut up and that you know nothing. She has a BA is dog Behavior and teaches at schools for animals. she could walk in and become a Vet that easy but she loves training and working with dogs. He told her with all her knowledge (more then he has) to shut her mouth at a seminar in California.
> 
> I really do not like the man and I think his show is a joke. I myself have trained many dogs for people that said "well Ceasar Millian wouldnt do that"
> His show is hurting the dog world more then helping
> ...


Um, I'd have to disagree with you in thinking he is hurting the dog world. Based on his show, he appears to be very knowledgeable in what he is doing. If not, he is a very smart man in making people BELIEVE he knows what he is talking about. Either way he has saved dogs from being euthanized, and making people a little smarter in dog behavior.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I will give you one example 

I had a lady bring me her 2 pit bulls. She did what CM did on his show and she was bit by one of the dogs. I had to train the one that turned on her and I taught her to train the other. She did not feel right with that dog at all until I worked out its problems. 
I had to explain to her that HE DOES NOT SHOW WHAT HE DOES BEHIND THE SCENES FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND THE JUST OF HOW YOU TRAIN A DOG. 

I see him hurting the dog world b/c he gets on there and does not really truly explain what he is doing. All the stars he puts on his show is not a good thing. Come on he needs to show helping more real people with real problems. Maybe poeple with aggressive dogs, explain more. Actually show all the problems and the solutions not just the solutions. Many other trainers agree with me on this

Also he was sued by his own producer for damaging this labrador. 
Much better trainers out there, they could have chosen to do what he is doing. 

I know the other side of him as I have many friends who are trainers from all over this country and in a few others. 

The show is quite funny especially when he gets bit. I find it pretty much a good comedy. 

I don’t expect you all to agree or disagree that’s why we give our own opinions and people take it for what it is. 

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Well, I will give you one example
> 
> I had a lady bring me her 2 pit bulls. She did what CM did on his show and she was bit by one of the dogs. I had to train the one that turned on her and I taught her to train the other. She did not feel right with that dog at all until I worked out its problems.
> I had to explain to her that HE DOES NOT SHOW WHAT HE DOES BEHIND THE SCENES FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND THE JUST OF HOW YOU TRAIN A DOG.
> ...


I KIND OF know where you are coming from. However I like Ceasar. I train horses and one thing I can tell you, and Im sure you know as a dog trainer yourself, training is alot of ATTITUDE and CONFIDENCE. I can take someones horse and show them what to do. I can do the same thing myself with the horse and get the results I want. Then I give the horse back to them and watch them do what I did but they get horrible results. Animals can pick up on our "vibe" I guess you would call it. So for her to try what Ceasar did and not get the same results, I can see that and understand that. Its not to say though that Ceasar is wrong in what he is doing. Do you understand what Im trying to say? Its kind of hard to convey over the computer.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He's quite a topic on many boards, people either to seem to love him or hate him. I don't watch his show, but I've read the book "Caesar's Way" and I do think it's worth a read. The equation he presents of exercise/attention (I forget exactly what it is) does make sense. He does have some basics that make sense. However, people who just watch the show may just think that all they have to do is put their dog on a treadmill and it's behavioral problems will go away. That's where I tend to caution people, with behavioral problems I feel it is important to go to a certified behaviorist.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

"exercise, discipline, and then affection" true in every case even with children they get bored, and it's ON! LOL

I agree and disagree with some of the things he does....made for TV, looks like he can perform miracles in like 5 minutes...
My trainer does not care for his ways, although gives him credit for taking on aggressive dogs, however doesn't agree with all his methods, and the point that he cautions viewers not to try his techniques at home....

I like the show and thats pretty much it, I watch it for entertainment, and take it with a grain of saltup: I also like his book "Caesar's Way"


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think it's funny that people seem to judge peoples abilities by there demeanor.
9 out of ten times someones personality has a direct correlation to where they are in life..
Do yall think Donald Trump got where he is by being a "nice guy".
Nope, he got there by being strictly business.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> I KIND OF know where you are coming from. However I like Ceasar. I train horses and one thing I can tell you, and Im sure you know as a dog trainer yourself, training is alot of ATTITUDE and CONFIDENCE. I can take someones horse and show them what to do. I can do the same thing myself with the horse and get the results I want. Then I give the horse back to them and watch them do what I did but they get horrible results. Animals can pick up on our "vibe" I guess you would call it. So for her to try what Ceasar did and not get the same results, I can see that and understand that. Its not to say though that Ceasar is wrong in what he is doing. Do you understand what Im trying to say? Its kind of hard to convey over the computer.


I fully agree with you on training and what she did. I have one class a week that is a 8 person class and one of my biggest things to do is have them trade dogs. Not many trainers will do this but to understand what you are doing with your own dog is try a dog that is trained (mine) and try ones that are easy and picking up quickly or the ones that are having a hard time. It realy helps people to not just understand training but understand breeds. I had a lady in one of my classes who was scared to death of pit bulls. Before I got mine guy .. I would borrow a friends that I trained (when I had folks like this) and bring her male with me to training and I would have them work with the Pit. I did this with people who were also affraid of big dogs. 
The reason I started doing this is b/c when you go to a dog show so many folks help each other show w/o knowing the breed or dog itself. So I would sit back and watch the dogs and the handlers. And noticed the way some folks / dog took right to each other and some did not. It made me understand that folks in life needed this as well. 
When someone calls me about training I send them my information to them of what I cover and how I do things. Just so folks understand.

I use to show horses! They are what got me into showing and working dogs. 
What do you train the horses in?

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> "exercise, discipline, and then affection" true in every case even with children they get bored, and it's ON! LOL
> 
> I agree and disagree with some of the things he does....made for TV, looks like he can perform miracles in like 5 minutes...
> My trainer does not care for his ways, although gives him credit for taking on aggressive dogs, however doesn't agree with all his methods, and the point that he cautions viewers not to try his techniques at home....
> ...


The first 2 seasons he did not advice the public, then he started doing it. 
but think about it how many people read the fine print. or in this case listen to it???

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I think it's funny that people seem to judge peoples abilities by there demeanor.
> 9 out of ten times someones personality has a direct correlation to where they are in life..
> Do yall think Donald Trump got where he is by being a "nice guy".
> Nope, he got there by being strictly business.


I am not judging the guy in his personality .. frankly I can give a hoot if he is a Jack Arse or not

I am judging on the fact that it is truly a shame with you can walk into a room full of dog trainers and act like you are the chit!!

There are many more that have much more qualifications then he does but yet he treats them like they do not know chit. SHAME to be that way.

I love to hear people tell me other advice why?? B/C I love to have my basket of tricks get fuller and fuller.

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

At first I just used to start horses for people to trail ride. Greenbreak horses. Then a few years ago I began starting all the horses for a cutting horse trainer. I love working with cutting horses and working cattle. You have to learn how to ride all over again!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Me personally I think that is more "confidence" than anything.
I could be wrong though, I have never met the guy.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> At first I just used to start horses for people to trail ride. Greenbreak horses. Then a few years ago I began starting all the horses for a cutting horse trainer. I love working with cutting horses and working cattle. You have to learn how to ride all over again!!


Oh I bet

I myself use to ride, Combine training (dressage, cross country jumping and stadium jumping) as well as barrel race. 
Had loads of fun until I busted my knee cap and could not walk for 2 yrs. (surgery) 
Best of luck with the horses.. love to see photos sometime

Deb


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

"HE DOES NOT SHOW WHAT HE DOES BEHIND THE SCENES FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND THE JUST OF HOW YOU TRAIN A DOG."- geisthexe
Its not a movie, its a 30 min TV show!!!! No one can show or have ever correctly shown *ANY* dog be trained out of a certain behavior in 30 minutes; its called editing! Plus he does say that he only gets the dogs started in rehabilitating them, that its the owners that will have to finish up and take his methods 100% seriously! One thing he does tell everyone is to stay calm & assertive; and alot of people who just take what he shows on TV **cough cough** & tries to apply it to their dogs, don't stay in that state of mind, and the method blows up in their faces! upruns:

I really don't see how this became into a discussion on if you LIKE or HATE Caesar?! *I don't care really...* everyone has their own opinions! What I was saying is *ALOT* of people do look up to him & I think that if he did decide to take the time out of his busy life to help the breed out by exposing the breed to people who *HATE* pits. Like start a show that involves Pits and people who hate them and go though a little series type deal. I would be watching that show for sure!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

sorry I thought this was general discussion....back to your original comment if you have an idea on how to go about it then I think you should go for it...but he seems to have million dollar endorsements with Chrysler and Pedigree, money might be hard to compete with.....

I think, personally, he inadvertently does a lot of good in the public eye when most of the homes he goes to are pit mix homes and tells how the owners are the problem....and when he goes to little "kick me" dog homes he points out that its the owner, and that the little dogs are a lot of the time fight pickers, but that they do not usually get cited that way...everybody is not going to like the man, no big deal I think we were all just commenting on our feelings because he is highly talked about on other forums, and there is some controversy...and maybe we all jumped at the chance to talk about it because of your original post...I apologize if you feel we hi-jacked your thread (I do mean that, Im not being "smart") 

I liked hearing everyones opinions so I think she is right, if we want to continue on we need to start a different thread and give her, her thread back...:cheers:


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

:angeldevi I didn't want to sound rude and I understand how a subject can convert into a similar one so its ok lol... I take no offense and hope none was taken!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> "HE DOES NOT SHOW WHAT HE DOES BEHIND THE SCENES FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND THE JUST OF HOW YOU TRAIN A DOG."- geisthexe
> Its not a movie, its a 30 min TV show!!!! No one can show or have ever correctly shown *ANY* dog be trained out of a certain behavior in 30 minutes; its called editing! Plus he does say that he only gets the dogs started in rehabilitating them, that its the owners that will have to finish up and take his methods 100% seriously! One thing he does tell everyone is to stay calm & assertive; and alot of people who just take what he shows on TV **cough cough** & tries to apply it to their dogs, don't stay in that state of mind, and the method blows up in their faces! upruns:
> 
> I really don't see how this became into a discussion on if you LIKE or HATE Caesar?! *I don't care really...* everyone has their own opinions! What I was saying is *ALOT* of people do look up to him & I think that if he did decide to take the time out of his busy life to help the breed out by exposing the breed to people who *HATE* pits. Like start a show that involves Pits and people who hate them and go though a little series type deal. I would be watching that show for sure!!!!


To show the public the beginning and then the end does not help the public understand what went on with the training. He does not have to show it in a 
"30 min" program but he could talk about say it took 2 weeks or 3 weeks to use these types of skills to get him to do it. But he does not.

"Calm and assertive" HAS BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS WAY BEFORE HE CAME OUT ON TV!

Sorry your little thing came out to be not way the way you wanted it but again it is a forum and you asked about him so poeple responded.

And another thing I am truly sorry you are soooo upset on this subject its a forum. Please try not to take things so serious.

Nothing more said on this subject from me.

Deb


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> To show the public the beginning and then the end does not help the public understand what went on with the training. He does not have to show it in a
> "30 min" program but he could talk about say it took 2 weeks or 3 weeks to use these types of skills to get him to do it. But he does not.
> 
> "Calm and assertive" HAS BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS WAY BEFORE HE CAME OUT ON TV!
> ...


If calm assertive has been around for years................. He is doing 10 times the job of any dog trainer out there on getting that message out instead of bashing him you should appreciate the fact that thier is at least somone who is marketable enough to get a good message out to the masses about dogs.

It might be true that there is other trainers that know more then Ceaser but that isnt what sells all the time. Think he is doing a great job and hope his show stays on for years.

Also back to the topic at hand I do think it would be a good idea as he is a figure head when it comes to this subject and more people would be more likely to want to hear what he has to say then just some normal APBT lover out there.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nation said:


> If calm assertive has been around for years................. He is doing 10 times the job of any dog trainer out there on getting that message out instead of bashing him you should appreciate the fact that thier is at least somone who is marketable enough to get a good message out to the masses about dogs.
> 
> It might be true that there is other trainers that know more then Ceaser but that isnt what sells all the time. Think he is doing a great job and hope his show stays on for years.
> 
> Also back to the topic at hand I do think it would be a good idea as he is a figure head when it comes to this subject and more people would be more likely to want to hear what he has to say then just some normal APBT lover out there.


I totally agree... and by the way *geisthexe,* it don't take him 2 or 3 weeks to do *ONE* show... unless the dog requires more attention then he takes them back to the pack. he *DOES* do it in a day most of the time and they edit it down to the 30 mins of show. He *DOES* tell people that it will take alot time, patience & consistency. You obviously haven't watch the show much or you would of *SEEN* that he does tell people that, and makes it perfectly *CLEAR.* oke:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> I totally agree... and by the way *geisthexe,* it don't take him 2 or 3 weeks to do *ONE* show... unless the dog requires more attention then he takes them back to the pack. he *DOES* do it in a day most of the time and they edit it down to the 30 mins of show. He *DOES* tell people that it will take alot time, patience & consistency. You obviously haven't watch the show much or you would of *SEEN* that he does tell people that, and makes it perfectly *CLEAR.* oke:


Well, this is my last post to this .. lets make it perfectly clear, it does not take him one day to train a dog. yes it takes about 2 to 3 weeks to get the results he is showing. I know I train dogs been for 9 yrs now. 
Yes, I have seen the show as we watch it sometime for humor. But like I said before you have your opinion and I have mine.

Deb


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

we have read his book also a couple of other books. we as owners of our dogs take everything personal. by this i mean when our dog does not do what we want we get irritable and tense!!! now our dog feels our emotions and it does what it wants because you as the owner lost control!!!! this is the first thing that we were taught in obedience training. if you have have OB training, the trainer has no emotional ties to that dog and the trainer is confident and calm and you just look at him an say what the heck that was the same thing that i was doing but it's not. the dog can feel your emotions before you do. reading about the pack and how it works is very helpful but it is not the bible. everyone has different dogs and styles, you just have to find out what works for you. i watch all the dog training shows that i can, some good some not so good but i take what i think is good and try to implement what i can.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like his show but, i also agree that he does things wrong. its a shame that he is rude like that that. i had higher expectations for him but hey like they always say you cant believe in everything you hear on the tv just because its tv. look at whats going on with pitbulls and the media. well cesar millan would work out with the public if you can get him to thats for sure.so good luck and hopefully he wont be rude. infact i think weather you hate him or love him every one should try and get him to do something to help better things for pitbulls because too manny people are willing to listen and hang on to every word he says like its out of the bible so everyone should go for it!!


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> i like his show but, i also agree that he does things wrong. its a shame that he is rude like that that. i had higher expectations for him but hey like they always say you cant believe in everything you hear on the tv just because its tv. look at whats going on with pitbulls and the media. well cesar millan would work out with the public if you can get him to thats for sure.so good luck and hopefully he wont be rude. infact i think weather you hate him or love him every one should try and get him to do something to help better things for pitbulls because too manny people are willing to listen and hang on to every word he says like its out of the bible so everyone should go for it!!


Thanks! I just wanna know how to contact him, though his agents and stuff. I think it would be awesome if he could do the little TV show showing pitbull haters what Pits are really about. But im not his manager so who knows. All I know is that some people who think hes rude, just because they may not agree with his work, or that the fact that there little *FLUFF* is being a brat and he is controlling the situation. Did you know that spoiling the crap out of your dog is neglect and actually hurts them in the long run? True fact, there must be discipline for them to be happy. :cop:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> Thanks! , Did you know that spoiling the crap out of your dog is neglect and actually hurts them in the long run? True fact, there must be discipline for them to be happy. :cop:


YES, THAT IS TRUE. DOGS NEED EXERCISE AND DISCIPLINE THEN THEY SHOULD GET AFFECTION (quote form cesar's way). other books say the same thing. a dog is a dog and should be treated like a dog. now i don't mean to treat it like  but we are superior and our dogs should know that. it all goes back to the pack. also your dog wants to be told what to do and when you are a weak alphia the dog will take over.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

geisthexe should have her own show :clap: Im sure she could do a better job at teaching the public in 30min how to "Properly" train a dog. :thumbsup: 
I dont get how you Bash on someone when YOU never even met the guy :flush:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Burrr, It's gettin cold in here!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Deuce said:


> geisthexe should have her own show :clap: Im sure she could do a better job at teaching the public in 30min how to "Properly" train a dog. :thumbsup:
> I dont get how you Bash on someone when YOU never even met the guy :flush:


Hey now, that's uncalled for. We have every right to disagree with others, but the sarcasm is not needed.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Burrr, It's gettin cold in here!!


if you think it's cold in here it sub-zero over in the "I can no longer..." threadup:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Deuce said:


> geisthexe should have her own show :clap: Im sure she could do a better job at teaching the public in 30min how to "Properly" train a dog. :thumbsup:
> I dont get how you Bash on someone when YOU never even met the guy :flush:


Deuce, I do not want my own show. I love and enjoy training dogs w/o having the spot light. 
But in 30 mins I myself would educate why I am doing what I am doing and explain why and how it is being done. He is to happy to talk rather then teach, and have celebraties on his show.

I dont have to meet him. I go to obedience semiars, and in the training world we share facts about what happens to folks in there careers. 
I do not need to meet the man to know facts.

So for you being rude to me sorry you feel you need to be that way. But I guess some just need to be immature.

I am not here to change anyones opinions of the guy. To each there own.

Deb


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Judy said:


> Hey now, that's uncalled for. We have every right to disagree with others, but the sarcasm is not needed.


So I could disagree with her opinion but I dont have the right to be sarcastic?  Quit brown nosin oke:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> I know Absolutely everything about dogs, Dont try arguing with me over the Internet because I do this all day and you wont win


:thumbsup:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Deuce said:


> :thumbsup:


Damn now who is showing his age since I NEVER WROTE OR STATED THAT.

get over yourself and your lies.

If anyone can find where I wrote please please post it.

Deb


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Deuce said:


> So I could disagree with her opinion but I dont have the right to be sarcastic?  Quit brown nosin oke:


First warning


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Judy I think some of the new members are just really trying to run things around here I mean really do they not know what MODERATOR means..........


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Biggest  Babies Iv ever seen! Dont get mad over the Truth :stick: 

Im not insulting or Threating Anyone! Im just being Honest... :thumbsup: 
Then Judy sends me a Warning for what? becuase I was being sarcastic with someone and not disagreeing? :clap: Thats great :thumbsup: Im not here to Score points :flush: Just want to share and read pitbull experiences.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> Judy I think some of the new members are just really trying to run things around here I mean really do they not know what MODERATOR means..........


Trying to Run things? What are you talking about?? We takin over this place or what?  last time I checked this was a Public forum :flush: 
I know Exactly what a Mod is.. and I dont have to Kiss ass to Anyone :thumbsup:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

its a shame people have to argue on someone elses thread! arent we supposed to be on this to share our love for pitbulls not our differences torwards each other? and judy was only trying to help. any way i think it would be a great idea for ceasar to get people to understand the breed. now can we talk about that instead? (please) i personally think this thread is kind of importaint and makes a great point so we should be helping.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I know that the majority if not all the dogs take several days to weeks. It just doesnt show it all. I like Ceasar, I like his methods, some may not but HE can do what he sets out to do usually. Now the question is really can others do what he does.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

What's funny is the fact that I have been using his methods long before he was heard of. It's just what came naturally since I had no one to show me how to handle a dog, I learned on my own. Of course other trainers would disagree with his methods. He was self taught so not everyone is going to see eye to eye. I could tell you how to build a dog house, then again you might tell me how to..

I do believe the disclaimer at the start of the show should not be so vague.
I should read that if you lack common sence, discretion, and reasonable decision making skills and/or have no knowledge at all of animal behavior, you should contact a professional.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Biggest  Babies Iv ever seen! Dont get mad over the Truth :stick:
> 
> Im not insulting or Threating Anyone! Im just being Honest... :thumbsup:
> Then Judy sends me a Warning for what? becuase I was being sarcastic with someone and not disagreeing? :clap: Thats great :thumbsup: Im not here to Score points :flush: Just want to share and read pitbull experiences.


Your warning was for disrespectful posting, not disagreeing. There are ways to disagree with someone without acting rude.


----------

